# Anyone in Southern cali know how to tune active set ups



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

looking for someone that can tune my 3 way active component set up

help??


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

One of the thing you need to do is to attend one of our meets and listen to some of the great SQ systems of few SoCal members have. This way you could demo your sound system to us, and then we will give you our most subjective opinion, and also give some pointers so you can tune your system to your liking. 

Be prepare to accept some serious critique of your install, your car audio gear, the way your system sounds, etc.  That's because no one here is going to be bias when it comes to give you their most honest opinion of your SQ system. The best part is you come here to learn about SQ.

If you would like to attend one of these meets; there are a bunch of guys who can give you give a helping hand. Just be nice to them! 

Our next meet is going to be on August 9 in Huntington Beach at the Bella Terra Shopping mall. So check the below link for more info.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42301

Good luck with your search, and we hope to see you at the meet.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Eng (Dual700 here) is the tuner I hear most about. I believe he's in Los Angeles. Looks like he's going to be at the GTG on the 9th too.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

my system is not tuned right now so it doesnt sound so great
i hope someone can help me out with this, i will attend on 9th


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Some of us like using a PC Based Measurement System

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1&highlight=based+measurement

It really makes things a lot easier once you get the hang of it.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

come to the meet, Michael will "sit" in your car and take care of it




rjcastr said:


> my system is not tuned right now so it doesnt sound so great
> i hope someone can help me out with this, i will attend on 9th





michaelsil1 said:


> Some of us like using a PC Based Measurement System
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1&highlight=based+measurement
> 
> It really makes things a lot easier once you get the hang of it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> come to the meet, Michael will "sit" in your car and take care of it


I'm still waiting to get my hands on yours.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Hope to see you at the meet rj


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

unfortunately my system doesn't tune

it will also have some temp changes for this meet, with some long term hopes for a simple 2 way



michaelsil1 said:


> I'm still waiting to get my hands on yours.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> unfortunately my system doesn't tune


What do you mean doesn't tune?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

rjcastr said:


> my system is not tuned right now so it doesnt sound so great
> i hope someone can help me out with this, i will attend on 9th


Would you describe your system, please?

Where are you in SoCal?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Thanks all 

It would be my pleasure to have you folks look at my car, the system is not complete panels are not placed yet in the back and im looking for someoen to build a monitor fg for the dash, thats very tough everyone wants to charge 4-500 but my car is still in the works. I hope you guys can help

I have the Alpine pro hub and the Alpine PXA h701 but i dont have the controller they told me that all the controls can be adjusted from the Alpine TME 740bt screen which is correct. I guess the fact that the sound quality downloaded from the interenet

i should have gone passive all these set up things and active stuff is driving me insane, i have a lot to learn


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

^kevin, are u coming to the meet on 8-9-08? I would like to hear your awesome system again, if it's OK with you?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Would you describe your system, please?
> 
> Where are you in SoCal?




Hi Kevin

I have CDT audio E Series 7" midbass on the doors 2" tweeter ES02 and 4" ES04 pro series from CDT on kickpannels

I have 2 12" Soundsplinters RLP in my trunk 


ALPINE PRO HUB 
ALPINE PROCESSOR PXA H701
ALPINE TME 740-BT touchscreen
ALPINE PDX 100.4 
ALPINE PDX 1000.1

PPI ARTS SERIES for rear fill 100.4


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

veloze said:


> ^kevin, are u coming to the meet on 8-9-08? I would like to hear your awesome system again, if it's OK with you?


I hope to be there, Jose.

You're welcome to listen any time and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I hope to be there, Jose.
> 
> You're welcome to listen any time and thanks for the kind words.


Kevin i myslef would love to hear your system, i read a few of your comments and or replies regarding tonality and frequencies, you sure seem to know your stuff i wish one day i could learn.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I hope to be there, Jose.
> 
> You're welcome to listen any time and thanks for the kind words.


Mister K, we hope to see you there. Our meets wouldn't be fun w/o you.  

I added your name the attendance list.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

veloze said:


> Mister K, we hope to see you there. Our meets wouldn't be fun w/o you.
> 
> I added your name the attendance list.



I know i can't do much but i will be there too what time is it at?
location


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> I know i can't do much but i will be there too what time is it at?
> location


Check post #2 on this thread and click the link and read post #1 & 3 for all the info regarding our meet.  Also soot me a PM with your first name to add it to the list.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

drz has been gone for a while... just using a analog crossover..not T/A or eq



michaelsil1 said:


> What do you mean doesn't tune?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Ok , where is the best place to get my car tuned, im having a hard time understanding all this crap, its just frustrating me 

I think i blew my tweeeter in the process what a drag!!!!


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> Ok , where is the best place to get my car tuned, im having a hard time understanding all this crap, its just frustrating me
> 
> I think i blew my tweeeter in the process what a drag!!!!


There is no best place.... for anything.  Have you contacted Eng (dual700) as I suggested in the first page of this thread?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> Ok , where is the best place to get my car tuned, im having a hard time understanding all this crap, its just frustrating me
> 
> I think i blew my tweeeter in the process what a drag!!!!


I thought you were coming to the meet?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Sorry Mike,

I wanted to so bad but couldnt make it!

I have been so frustrated i should have just gone passive instead of active, i dont think i was ready to go active, there is just so much to learn and the given crossovers by the mfg would have made my life easier, im thinking of selling my processor and just buying crossovers with that money.

What is your best advice,

in the meantime i blew out my CDT ES02 competition tweeter.

there are just so many sub menus on my screen for the processor, i dont have the Rux for tunning everything is done from my screen.

can you help?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

When I went Active it was with a three way system and the learning process was frustrating. I got the hang of it and thought going four way Active wouldn't be as hard as other members had said it would be to tune; I got a rude awakening.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

rj, i have several of those tweeters. dont trip


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Im on a 3way right now

FL 1 Tweeter
FR 1

FL 2 4" midrange
FR 2


7" nothing

RR 
RL

Center
Subwoofer


I beleive thats how the installer wired it, wouldnt it be ideal to just cut off rear fill and wire the midbass to Rear channels?

I beleieve the center is set to Subwoofer


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

BigRed said:


> rj, i have several of those tweeters. dont trip


Man its been frustrating Big Red if it isn't one thing its another, im going to try and get it replaced through warranty but as always im sure CDT will give me a hard time.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

rjcastr said:


> Im on a 3way right now
> 
> FL 1 Tweeter
> FR 1
> ...



Not ideal

I'd do: 

F1: Tweets
R: 4"
F2: Midbasses
C+S : Subs.

Your midrange will do better with 5 bands dedicated to them instead of sharing 5 bands with tweeters on the Front EQs.
Midbass need maybe 1 band, so use F2 for them and have them share the 5 bands with the tweeters.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

that would make more sense 

I will try and re adjust the RCA this weekend hopefully.


In terms of adjusting the bands which bands are we talking about what frequencies that is?

im sorry Dual , im just picking your brain its starting to make a little bit of sense


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

rjcastr said:


> that would make more sense
> 
> I will try and re adjust the RCA this weekend hopefully.
> 
> ...


Hard to tell which bands/freq without listening, hehe.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Many people dont' have golden ears like sir Eng, so we have to use RTAs...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

James Bang said:


> Many people dont' have golden ears like sir Eng, so we have to use RTAs...


LOL, James! 
I do have Behringer RTA, hahaha
Old ears, that is


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

i hope he can help!!

I need it i think i will record everything he tells me, i have to learn this stuff


ron


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

RJ, do you still have those rl-ps?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

James Bang said:


> RJ, do you still have those rl-ps?


Yes i do i have then in a sealed box custom of course, i want to probably get a few 10" 3 or so to make them more tight in bass.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> Yes i do i have then in a sealed box custom of course, i want to probably get a few 10" 3 or so to make them more tight in bass.


You can try a smaller box...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> LOL, James!
> I do have Behringer RTA, hahaha
> Old ears, that is


Eng,

So what is it Old Ears or RTA.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng,
> 
> So what is it Old Ears or RTA.


Eng's ears = RTA


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Eng's > RTA 


Hope those things are insured!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Um, Real Time @ss?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Um, Real Time @ss?


Hey, I'm a fan of Real Time @ss


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Hey, I'm a fan of Real Time @ss


I am a huge fan of Real Tight @ss and Real Tender @ss 
Michael, didn't know you are a dirty, dirty old man? lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I am a huge fan of Real Tight @ss and Real Tender @ss
> Michael, didn't know you are a dirty, dirty old man? lol


As dirty as they come  If you only knew


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> As dirty as they come  If you only knew


 I had my suspicions


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Um, Real Time @ss?


i can attest to this...kekekek


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

RJ- I haven't seen where you've listed your location in So Cal. It may be of value to you to have one of the tuners here who may live close to you come by- or you go to them- and have them tune your system. 

Bribe them with beer, pizza, $$, and the lessons you learn will be well worth it.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

There is some SoCal talent on this board no doubt. I have listened to both Kevin's and Big Red's vehicles and both are world class! Those guys would be my choice just for the fact I have met and heard thier systems. there is a TON of talent on this board though, if someone steps in and offers to help you tune I would take them up on it. Well, unless Fred does. that guy.......nevermind


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Ill buy whomever can tune my car pizza and bear im off the 91 and 71 close to the 15 in chino hills. 

The installers kind of screwed it up a bit in putting in the channels to the right amps, its kind of irritating. 

In talking to dual700 he made some good recommendations. 

so i will try to switch the channels to the proper speakers this weekend. I have to replace the 2" tweeter from my front stage in my kick pannels i blew out 

Then I'll be ready to get it tuned, i dont have the RUX controller so all of it would be done from the TME740BT SCREEN, i have been so frustrated i have thought of just going passive and selling the processor , i do have a lot to learn but its been growing pains.



Anyone help, ill drive to you, buy you a six pack, pizza, Help!!! lol


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

I PM'd you this information and will post it here with a disclaimer. These settings came from Pinny at DLS when I asked for starting EQ numbers for my DLS 6.3i set up. I'm assuming these will be a safe starting point for your system but will hope that other more knowledgeable people will correct any major red flags with regards to the difference in speaker manufacturers' settings.

X over points for IR 6.3

Midbass: IR 6.5 60-315 hz
Slope HP 12db/oct
LP 24db/oct

Midrange: IR 3 315-4500hz
HP 24db/oct
LP 24db/oct

Tweeter IR 1 +4500hz
HP 24db/oct


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like sometime next weekend (Labor day weekend) I will meet with Carlos to tune his G35. We will do lunch/dinner.
You think you can stop by?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

would love to , where are you meeting?

I will try and get my tweeter replaced by then. My system is not finished yet but is getting there


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

dual700 said:


> Looks like sometime next weekend (Labor day weekend) I will meet with Carlos to tune his G35. We will do lunch/dinner.
> You think you can stop by?


Hey, I might join you guys


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

The more i ask, the more i learn, the more i learn the more i get pissed off at the people who installed my crap.

Very frustrating, Alpine asked why in the world woud an installer put together 

Midrange 4" and 7" midbass in one channel on the processor as F2
Leaving Rear for rear speakers.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> The more i ask, the more i learn, the more i learn the more i get pissed off at the people who installed my crap.
> 
> Very frustrating, Alpine asked why in the world woud an installer put together
> 
> ...


When I got my 701, I thought "it says 'rear', but I'm not running rears. And I don't have enough channels to run my front 3 ways?" Luckily, I wasn't installing it.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

rjcastr said:


> The more i ask, the more i learn, the more i learn the more i get pissed off at the people who installed my crap.
> 
> Very frustrating, Alpine asked why in the world woud an installer put together
> 
> ...


don't worry RJ, you are in good hands. Be patient, once everything is adjusted right, you will love it. You have a good starting point. If anybody can help you it will be these guys. BTW, some installers are more talk than anything else. Some of them don't even understande what they are installing, at least that was my experience. Replace the tweeter, fix the RCA's and start enjoying the system. That is what its really all about. I would tinker with it, but I am too far away (way south OC).


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

circa40 said:


> Hey, I might join you guys


Sounds good Vin, I will Jonathan contact you if we are set.
Socal micro meet?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Looks like sometime next weekend (Labor day weekend) I will meet with Carlos to tune his G35. We will do lunch/dinner.
> You think you can stop by?


Can I come I love to eat.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

like a mini meet lol

If anyone wants to hook up with me and help me rewire my car lol ill be more than willing to drive out for your help lol

Its a tough car to work on its a bmw i hate that idrive it creates lots of havoc lol.


I have an idea of what i need to do i want to deadned the trunk but i will have to remove the box first then i have to wire kca121b for bluetooth from the tme 740bt to the processor

Then replace the blown tweeter 2" cdt audio from the kick pannel

then have the pannels in the trunk recarpet and put them back together.


lots of little things.....


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Looks like sometime next weekend (Labor day weekend) I will meet with Carlos to tune his G35. We will do lunch/dinner.
> You think you can stop by?


Maybe one of you "culture gentlemen" wants to buy me a beer or lap dance for my B-day (8/30)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Maybe one of you "culture gentlemen" wants to buy me a beer or lap dance for my B-day (8/30)


Depends on the magic number.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

veloze said:


> Maybe one of you "culture gentlemen" wants to buy me a beer or lap dance for my B-day (8/30)


Well, Indonesian culture is, the bday boy pays for everything. The attendees come up with gift (My gift to you is fish taco, you provide the food and the girls for lapdance) 

Michael, sure, you are welcome to come up.
I think I have around 9 people now instead of 2   
So, eat, and meet at starbucks near my place for tuning then. (if all is ok, that is)


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Well, Indonesian culture is, the bday boy pays for everything. The attendees come up with gift (My gift to you is fish taco, you provide the food and the girls for lapdance)
> 
> Michael, sure, you are welcome to come up.
> I think I have around 9 people now instead of 2
> So, eat, and meet at starbucks near my place for tuning then. (if all is ok, that is)


What you know about tuning??


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

PureDynamics said:


> What you know about tuning??


thats what i want to know.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

im so there just want to have my stuff tuned, i finally got all the channels straight.


Ron


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

low said:


> thats what i want to know.


stfu.... peace....
Go back to your headphones and walkman, n00b! 



PureDynamics said:


> What you know about tuning??


To make sure it won't sound horn-y boss


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Well, Indonesian culture is, the bday boy pays for everything. The attendees come up with gift (My gift to you is fish taco, you provide the food and the girls for lapdance)
> 
> Michael, sure, you are welcome to come up.
> I think I have around 9 people now instead of 2
> So, eat, and meet at starbucks near my place for tuning then. (if all is ok, that is)


Cool let me know when and where.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> stfu.... peace....
> Go back to your headphones and walkman, n00b!
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... people tell me I sound very horny... in a good way.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

if it isnt one thing its another i insulated my trunk completely came out really good actually now the processor is not accessible from the screen and the hub, OMG what else can possibly go wron g i will check the fuse tomorrow. 

I got a killer deal on the Audison LSX 2x125 im not quite sure if i should wire it to the 4" or the 7" let the 4 channel pdx handle the tweeter and the other.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

rjcastr said:


> if it isnt one thing its another i insulated my trunk completely came out really good actually now the processor is not accessible from the screen and the hub, OMG what else can possibly go wron g i will check the fuse tomorrow.
> 
> I got a killer deal on the Audison LSX 2x125 im not quite sure if i should wire it to the 4" or the 7" let the 4 channel pdx handle the tweeter and the other.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Looks like the controller cable is unplugged or lose.
Use that amp for the 7", pdx 4.100 for 4" and tweeters are plenty. IMO


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

i will have to check it , ihave a lot of pics i took of the install but i cant put them i keep getting an error they are too big 

anyway back to the drawing board


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

^ if you want to email them to me, I can resize them and/ or add them to my photobucket account and link them.

You can also create your own photobucket (or similar) account, upload your photos and link them yourself. If you link them, it doesn't matter what size they are.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

when putting back the pannels i noticed that the idiots that wired it up made all wires too short so now i have make them longer so that everything will reach ay, ay, ay....
what a headache at least its up and running i just want to get it done and put everythig back together.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

dvflyer said:


> ^ if you want to email them to me, I can resize them and/ or add them to my photobucket account and link them.
> 
> You can also create your own photobucket (or similar) account, upload your photos and link them yourself. If you link them, it doesn't matter what size they are.


+1, if you can, rj, show us some pics...


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

im really contemplating selling the PPI arts and my PDX 4x100 and get the two Audison i got a killer deal for the 125 watt amp 200$ brand new the 4 channel might be more but i havent made up my mind yet.

I might stay with this set up so that i can get it tuned then take my time to clean up the system with the audison.

I'm also trying to wire the M740BT to the Hub through Auxilary 1 so that i can get bluetooth coming from the system stereo speakers.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> im really contemplating selling the PPI arts and my PDX 4x100 and get the two Audison i got a killer deal for the 125 watt amp 200$ brand new the 4 channel might be more but i havent made up my mind yet.
> 
> I might stay with this set up so that i can get it tuned then take my time to clean up the system with the audison.
> 
> I'm also trying to wire the M740BT to the Hub through Auxilary 1 so that i can get bluetooth coming from the system stereo speakers.


What Audison?

I'm an Audison fan.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=533853#post533853


pictures!!!!

More to come I've made additional progress i just need to lengthen the power wires going to one side all work in progress but i do see the light!


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> What Audison?
> 
> I'm an Audison fan.


Hi michael,

i think one was an LSX and the other was an SRX, he has 3 left and is selling then quite cheap for me. 

Im trying to buy the 2 channel and the 4 channel but i need to come up with 500 ouch!!! im trying to sell my PDX 4.100 and the PPI ARTS A404 and just front the difference!

Don't think i can at this point!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rjcastr said:


> Hi michael,
> 
> i think one was an LSX and the other was an SRX, he has 3 left and is selling then quite cheap for me.
> 
> ...


The new LRx Series (this year’s model) is a step above last year’s models.

I like my LRx's, Class A/B Power.

I would love to have the VRx's, but I couldn't afford them.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I run Audison old VRs myself and love them.
Question here is, do you think you can get them done on time for this weekend?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry if I missed it but when and where exactly are we meeting?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I run Audison old VRs myself and love them.
> Question here is, do you think you can get them done on time for this weekend?


Eng,

Where and when this weekend?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I run Audison old VRs myself and love them.
> Question here is, do you think you can get them done on time for this weekend?


Im huffing and puffing, i think im almost done i mean i might just leave this set up like this and just change the amps a little later, would that mean i need to have it re-tuned?

Will you need access to the Processor when tunning, when they wired everything they placed the processor and one of the amps behind the box so once its mounted i will have no access to either the mid amp or the processor. Let me know so i can move them around if necessary.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, changing amps will need to match the gains..

Vin and Michael, I don't really know....
Carlos can do it Monday, I am not sure when Ron will be ready.

PS: My neighbor got seizure and went into coma. We are taking care of their 6 months baby girl atm. She cries ALOT and wants to be hold 24x7.
Doesn't look good, guys...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Yes, changing amps will need to match the gains..
> 
> Vin and Michael, I don't really know....
> Carlos can do it Monday, I am not sure when Ron will be ready.
> ...


Say what!! No Latin-indo mini-meet? ****z...Eng, I was looking forward to get my beer & lap dance for my B-day.  Hey, we will find you a cute ass babysitter. LOL  

Sorry to hear about your neighbor health.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Say what!! No Latin-indo mini-meet? ****z...Eng, I was looking forward to get my beer & lap dance for my B-day.  Hey, we will find you a cute ass babysitter. LOL
> 
> Sorry to hear about your neighbor health.


Yeah, what he said! 

I'll help chip in for the sitter as well.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Hope your neighbor is doing well!

I still have to get my kicks wrapped (hope it happens this week) but you never know :blush:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope your neighbor snaps out of the coma and recovers.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

He recovers, but his wife is psycho!
She lied to us so taht we take care of the baby.
Her housemate told us that the guy is able to talk and the doctor told the wife to go home, since he is in good hand.
She kept going to Hospital and spend the night there, for what?
To get away from the baby.

After seeing that she went home at night, not picking up her baby, I got fed up. We gave the baby back yesterday. She was disgruntled and left without saying a word. She refused to take the diapers back, just in case if we have the baby again. WTF???

Lots of psychos in this world.. I just don't get how can you not worry about your 6 months baby in the hands of people you barely know and you go home to sleep at night???

Anyways, enough ranting. Looks like Ron is changing amps and Carlos is still getting the kicks wrapped.

How about we postpone it till next meet? 

Rowland Heights park anyone? shades and gdamn good Indo food in 2 miles.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Rowland Heights park anyone? shades and gdamn good Indo food in 2 miles.


Sounds great  and you said really good Indo food.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eng,

Since this is in the park can we post a new thread and see if anyone else wants to come?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> He recovers, but his wife is psycho!
> She lied to us so taht we take care of the baby.
> Her housemate told us that the guy is able to talk and the doctor told the wife to go home, since he is in good hand.
> She kept going to Hospital and spend the night there, for what?
> ...


When and where? 

Sucks to hear about your neighbor. She sounds very neglectful of her newborn. Not good to hear at all, especially since I work for the Dept. of Children and Family Services of LA County...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I can try and help tune.... then you can go back and fix it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> When and where?
> 
> Not good to hear at all, especially since I work for the Dept. of Children and Family Services of LA County...


I didn't know that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198

I think this is it.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am not sure when and where to do this guys? 
Is there any plans in the near future for such meet?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198
> 
> I think this is it.


Yep. that's it. Park is pretty small, but it got shades and what not.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I am not sure when and where to do this guys?
> Is there any plans in the near future for such meet?


How about Saturday September 6th. Roland Heights Park.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Yep. that's it. Park is pretty small, but it got shades and what not.


Shade sounds good. As long as we don't arrive super late, we can take up most of the parking spaces.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

James Bang said:


> I can try and help tune.... then you can go back and fix it.


Can't, James, u too horny..   
I didn't know you work for Goverment? I hate you guys. 
I work for a college, does it count?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

dual700 said:


> He recovers, but his wife is psycho!
> She lied to us so taht we take care of the baby.
> Her housemate told us that the guy is able to talk and the doctor told the wife to go home, since he is in good hand.
> She kept going to Hospital and spend the night there, for what?
> ...



I don't think that baby is in good hands . Perhaps notify the authorities?

Anyhow, keep us posted on the next meet.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

my trunk wont be completely done but just the false floor or vanity, im getting the pannels wrapped in carpet later. Everything is wired and operating great now. 

channels are fixed
and hub pro is done and cleaned up .

We are almost good to go all that will be left is the false floor which is cosmetic changes.

Woohooo


----------

